# Help! Rectal bleeding?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think he should be ok until the morning unless it is still bleeding. It could be from straining, so adding pumpkin (canned not pie filling) will help even him out. About 1 tablespoon to his food. I would not feed him anything else tonight just to make sure. Good luck!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How much is there and what does it look like? Just a little could indicate, as BeauShel said, straining or a minor irritation, especially if it's bright red.

A lot, particularly if it's dark red coming out instead of poop, could indicate a life threatening problem.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

It doesn't seem to be a LOT...I noticed it b/c there was a small red-brown stain on the carpet where he'd been sitting. Then we checked his bottom and saw what looked like an enlarged vein on it...plus some reddish brown staining in the fur around. So we wiped him clean. It wasn't freely bleeding. I will check him again in a few minutes--he's sleeping just fine and came over for his nightly brushing, so I am hoping it's a straining thing? Is that relatively common in dogs when you have a food change?

I'll buy some canned pumpkin tomorrow. Thank you! And I'll post an update after the vet, too. Poor Murph! A sore bottom is no fun.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Murphy! It can be a straining problem, although there are some other issues that are possibilities. Perianal fissures come to mind, but they're not common in goldens. Pumpkin is very helpful in keeping a dog's stool nicely formed; works for both constipation and soft stools. I hope your vet finds it's something very easy to treat.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

dogs don't get hemorrhoids. 
He needs to see a vet!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I am taking him this morning--will update when we get back! Thanks!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking impacted/ruptured anal gland. Does it smell bad?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope it's just an anal gland. Will be watching for an update when you're home from the vet. Give him a big ear rub from his Dallas pals...... and bless you for being such a good mom to him.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

You guys are awesome--YES, it is an impacted / infected anal gland! Poor guy...he really is a saint. He got the fecal exam, rectal temp, rectal exam, and the glands expressed--wouldn't that make you want to growl or bite someone? LOL. He just stood there with his head on the vet tech's shoulder. Bless his mild-mannered heart.

Blood and fluid when she expressed the gland. It was only one side. He gets a course of antibiotics and the vet E/N food for 5 days...then he goes back for a recheck in a week. She said it's not uncommon and nothing I should lose sleep over...just keep him on the mild food to make passing stools easier, wipe him clean if he needs it, and give him the abx to knock out the infection. My poor sweet pup! So glad it isn't anything more serious, though.

Good news: his hookworms and whipworms were GONE from the fecal! He'll get his follow-up doses and then we should be in the clear. It takes a while, but hopefully we will get him up to full speed!

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless his heart, I'm glad it wasn't serious.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA Murphy.. what a good boy, and a good momma too. Give him some extra loving from us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great guy to be so calm during that. Glad he is going to be ok and it was not anything more serious. But to him I bet it was.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news!
You might want to ask the vet about a fiber supplement and/or pumpkin to help prevent the problem from recurring.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I did ask her about the pumpkin, thanks to you guys, and she said yep, a great suggestion! I'm picking up some today so when he is back on kibble, we'll add it.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great to hear that Murphy is on his way to being all better  He really does seem like such a sweet boy! I love your story - he is just so lucky to have a family like yours to love him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God he is o.k.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is an old thread from 2009


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

*Hello there!*

It is an old thread, but I am happy that I got a notification about it because it brought me back here to say hi! :wavey: Esp. to Karen and BeauShel...both of you were so helpful when I was a new Golden owner!

Murphy is the most awesome dog and we can't even remember our family without him! We've had him 2.5 years now, and he, my cats, and my kids are all growing up together. They all play together like crazy and snuggle at the end of the day. I feel very lucky! 

:heartbeat
Amanda


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WONDERFUL! There can be nothing better than a Murphy dog growing up alongside your kids!!! So glad you popped back in. Stick around.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear Murphy has a wonderful family and is enjoying life.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, glad to hear Murphy continues to do well! A big "Thank You" for rescuing your fella...from one rescue mom to another!


----------

